# Thanksgiving



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

For those of you who celebrate Thanksgiving here are some resources:

*Turkey Cooking and Carving Guide*

*Table Manners*

*How to Properly Open Champagne*


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

My wife already has her pies in the oven for the feast on the morrow and I will take over the oven in the wee hours of the morn to prepare the Turkey and the ham. Life is good and it's getting even better!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Will her pies look like these?


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Oldsarge:

Can't tell which ones have the B'Wana Walt's Safari Hot Sauce on them. ??

But I may head on over to eagle2250's house.

Thankful for all the Members and Moderators on this Forum! THANKS!!


----------

